# Detailing 'Training'



## New2Bubbles

Hi, has anyone ever been on the Autobrite back to basics training day linked to below? Would live to hear some feedback to see if it is worth attending as a relative newb to detailing

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/back-2-basics


----------

